# wiring gaggia classic



## pepijn (Jun 18, 2019)

I took my gaggia classic (older model)apart, numbered and photographed all connections, and then ... lost my phone. I reconstructed most, but are at a loss about the wiring of the boiler. I have as 1) a grey connector coming from the brew-thermostat, I have as 2) a black connector going to 3) a black connector, and finally a 4) black connector going to the fuse on top of the boiler. What goes where at the boiler?


----------



## mr-bean (Nov 26, 2018)

This any good


----------

